# mire adsl



## MAR69 (8 Février 2004)

Salut,

j'ai un abonnement adsl depuis plusieurs mois à 512; ne pouvant bénéficier du dégroupage j'étais cencé passer à 1024 depuis début février. or trouvant la connexion un peu lente, je suis partis à la recherche d'unmoyen pour mesurer ma bande passante. J'ai trouvé cette adresse http://mire.ipadsl.net/; 

Le seul hic c'est que j'ai une bande passante digne d'un modem 56 K t inférieur à un 128 (116.584 Kbps  (14.573 Ko/sec))  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ma question est simple : cette mire est-elle fiable ??


----------



## myckmack (8 Février 2004)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ma question est simple : cette mire est-elle fiable ??


Chez moi, oui. Tu peux aussi essayer  celle-là .


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Chez moi en 512 oui


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2004)

Idem.
Résultats sensiblement identiques sur les deux mires.


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2004)

pour te donner une idée, sur du 512K télé2


----------



## MAR69 (10 Février 2004)

ce matin suis rassuré car sur les 2 mires j'ai environ du 500 Kbps.
j'en conclue 2 choses : chute de débit incroyable chez free et suis pas en 1024 comme il le prétende. je vais surveiller cette bande passante de près


----------

